# GÓC SÁNG TẠO > Khu vực lập trình > .NET >  Lấy dữ liệu từ bảng này cho vào bảng khác _SQL 2005

## quangminh01

Mình đang làm về 1 đề tài quản lí.ứng dụng trên SQL Server 2005,và nền C#.NET.
Có một vấn đề sau nảy sinh :
- Mình có 1 chức năng khi nhấp vô đó thì phải lấy 1 phần dữ liệu từ bảng A cho sang bảng B .Cụ thể :
+ 1 bảng Tài Chính tbltaichinh(maphong,thang,nam).
+ 1 bảng Tiền nợ tblqlno(masv,thang,nam,tienno)
+ 1 bảng Sinh Viên tblsinhvien(masv,maphong,....)
+ 1 bang Phòng tblphong(maphong,...)
- Giả sử trong Form Tài chính (Đang trong trạng thái nhập thông tin.Coi như các thông tin hợp lệ) Mình muốn khi Click vô Button thì mọi mã Sinh Viên tương ứng với Mã phòng trong bảng tbltaichinh (Mã của những sinh viên ở trong phòng đó) sẽ chuyển sang bảng tblqlno + thêm 1 số thông tin cần có trong bảng tblqlno (tháng , năm lấy từ bảng tbltaichinh)

- Mình nghĩ mãi ra ra cách + câu lệnh SQL lấy và đưa vào bảng như thế nào nữa.

- Các Anh Em giúp Mình với !

----------


## nguyenbahoang1

bạn có thể chụp cái ảnh phần bạn đang làm lên để dễ xem vì mình xen trong quá trình bạn đã thực hiện tuy vấn nào và câu lệng ra sao.

----------


## rickyson280287

ông anh cũng ở UTEHY ảh?!! Mình cũng phải làm một bài tập về Quản Lý Thư Viện! Có vẻ là nan giải đây!

----------


## bao245

bạn à cái này thực sự không dễ chút nào đâu. bạn biết về lập trình .net remoting chứ? nếu biết thì bạn viết service lắng nghe sự thay đồi của dữ liệu nguồn.ví dụ bấm vào form1 thì sẽ lấy dữ liệu từ đó đổ vào forrm2 thì trước hết dl đổ về nguồn và service sẽ kiểm tra sự thay đồi của nguồn dl và load lên form 2

----------


## drspillerseo

Bạn nên bắt các sự kiện Click vào các buttion. Ở mỗi sự kiện load lại fần dữ liệu tương ứng. 
Nên dùng câu SQL dạng Inner Join để lấy dữ liệu fù hợp.

----------


## thanducha

mình thực hiện như vậy bạn xem có đúng ý mình ko:
insert into tblquanlyno(masv,thang,nam,tienno) select masv,thang,nam,tienno from tblTaiChinh a inner join tblSinhVien b on a.maphong=b.maphong where [email protected]<script data-cfhash='f9e31' type="text/javascript">/* <![CDATA[ */!function(t,e,r,n,c,a,p){try{t=document.currentScr  ipt||function(){for(t=document.getElementsByTagNam  e('script'),e=t.length;e-- :Wink: if(t[e].getAttribute('data-cfhash'))return t[e]}();if(t&&(c=t.previousSibling)){p=t.parentNode;if  (a=c.getAttribute('data-cfemail')){for(e='',r='0x'+a.substr(0,2)|0,n=2;a.l  ength-n;n+=2)e+='%'+('0'+('0x'+a.substr(n,2)^r).toString  (16)).slice(-2);p.replaceChild(document.createTextNode(decodeUR  IComponent(e)),c)}p.removeChild(t)}}catch(u){}}()/* ]]> */</script>
@MaPhong là tham so input nhen bạn

----------

